# Herrera Esteli Cigars



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

According to Cigar Aficianado Willie Herrera's cigars wil be in shops in early February and we'll all be selling our first born to get it. But......here we go again: "Herrera Esteli is not a limited-edition cigar, but it is made in very small quantities and will only be shipping to 50 accounts." So, basically, it's just like everything else Drew Estates puts out. We'll see it for a few weeks and........poof!!.........it will be gone again for 8 months. Someone please explain to me why Pete Johnson, Dion Giolito, etc. can put out quality cigars as good as or better than the Liga line on a *consistent* basis, but DE seems to take forever and when they do hit the shelves they last for two minutes and are gone for another 6 months. Are you rolling these things on the soft thighs of virgins? I'll get a million pms giving me shit for bashing DE, but is it too much to ask to have a quality cigar on shelves on a regular basis? I have nothing but respect for JD and SSaka, but come on guys enough is enough. Give me a cigar I can find! You know, what Steve said last week is really starting to ring true with me: I'm tired of the hipster hype and it is really turning me off DE.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I used to wonder the same exact thing about Opus-X and other super premium non Cubans!
I guess its all marketing strategy. Small batch releases yield high prices to those willing to pay. Sometimes many times more than MSRP. Those that won't pay sit and wait till the hype subsides either way its a wining situation. For the companies that employ this method. Personally i think its terrible to do this to consumers.


----------



## cigarmax (Feb 23, 2011)

I believe brands such as Fuente, Padron, Tatuaje, Illusione, My Father and others are making regular production cigars as good or better than Drew Estate; but when you get on a cigar forum you get an added focus on limited production cigars because it's a badge of honor to have the hard to finds first.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Another good example is the Pappas Fritas. Available for a week or two and now you can't find them. Trust me when I say this: when those damn things hit the shelves I bought them up like a fatboy buys french fries. It was touted by JD himself as being a regular production cigar to fill the void in releases of the No. 9 and T52. Just same old shit different line.


----------



## cigarmax (Feb 23, 2011)

With the click of a mouse you can buy boxes today, however I believe they are a bit overpriced for what they are and consider the Undercrown Corona Viva a better cigar and a better value.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

There's still a handful if sites that have 9s,T52s, and Papas Fritas. To me I see what they do similar to what Dogfish Head does with their 120min IPA. It's made and released in small batches a few times a year and sells out in no time. It may not be able to be something that's just regular production. So they work to release what they can on a semi consistent basis to provide something special. It doesn't really bother me but maybe I'm just used to it since things are the same way in the craft beer world.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

cigarmax said:


> With the click of a mouse you can buy boxes today, however I believe they are a bit overpriced for what they are and consider the Undercrown Corona Viva a better cigar and a better value.


Boxes of what?


----------



## BAllen (Jan 3, 2013)

OP, are you ever happy about anything? I've been reading for awhile and it seems like you are a constant Negative Nancy.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

BAllen said:


> OP, are you ever happy about anything? I've been reading for awhile and it seems like you are a constant Negative Nancy.


Glad I could get you one post closer to the next goal. I could have posted something that we've discussed 1000 times like how to season a humidor, what are my 5 favorite cigars, what's better KL or beads, etc, but I decided to raise a completely valid question to those of us who actually follow these things. If you don't like it you can leave the room and let the grown-ups talk. BTW, not a Negative Nancy, just a straight up prick.:razz:


----------



## cigarmax (Feb 23, 2011)

HIM said:


> Boxes of what?


pappas fritas. cigar.com


----------



## Brookswphoto (Dec 25, 2008)

I think you are just seeing a combination of two things:

1. The free market at work (i.e. demand is MUCH greater than the supply).
and
2. The fact that DE quality control is so high, they only release cigars when they are ready, and not before.

Look, I have been to the DE factory more than once, and I can assure you that they are pumping out as many LP as they can physically make while keeping standards high. 

Here is the question people should be asking: What business sense would it make to hold production back on purpose and NOT sell LP, when they could sell 200-500% MORE then they are now, if they were just willing to put them on the market? It would be slitting their own wrists for nothing more then so that the cigars seem to be "in demand".

JD and Saka are better business people than that, I assure you.


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

capttrips said:


> Another good example is the Pappas Fritas. Available for a week or two and now you can't find them. Trust me when I say this: when those damn things hit the shelves I bought them up like a fatboy buys french fries. It was touted by JD himself as being a regular production cigar to fill the void in releases of the No. 9 and T52. Just same old shit different line.


Does Liga make a good product? yes. Is it worth all the hype and worship? I think there are just as good Fuentes as Liga and I don't have any trouble getting Fuentes in stock for a fair price.

I was so glad when Steve Saka posted the other day to please stop all the praise to him everytime he posted. I stopped reading the posts when they continually turned into tributes to him.

The Liga line reminds me of what Sidney Frank said. He did the marketing for both Jägermeister and later hired to do promotions for Grey Goose vodka. He made the statement in an interview that Americans are willing to pay more for certain brands of alcohol just to be seen drinking it. Have rappers and the Black Eyed Peas use Grey Goose in their songs and suddenly it is the hip drink that costs $20-$30 more a bottle then something that is just as good.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

Dave as always a solid post that raises vaild questions. I dont have a response except that im considering going to an event soon where willie is supposed to be rolling these things on site. haha im just another sucker. I would definitely pay a hefty price for cigars rolled with virgin thighs


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

I highly respect the opinions of Brooks, Steve, and Jonathan. What they have done for this industry is beyond question. You guys are all brilliant. What I am expressing are the concerns of shop owners and consumers who are getting a tad frustrated at the ebb and flow that is the Liga line. When I open a shop I have every intention of carrying Drew Estate products. Brooks, I have no doubt that their standards are high, but so are Padrons, Tats, Fuentes, etc., ad infinitum. Guess what, i can walk into most B&Ms and find them. This is just one guys opinion of the 2%. Unfortunately, sometimes things aren't all puppies, unicorns and glitter.


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

I think the undercrown line already accomplished this. They are readily available and quite delicious. I haven't had too much trouble keeping my stock of LP's full, you really just have to check around online often. I find it worth the effort. If you want, I can point you in the direction of No. 9's T-52's and papas fritas that are in stock. Not trying to be a dick, just willing to help. Tone is hard to convey sometimes.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Dave as always a solid post that raises vaild questions. I dont have a response except that im considering going to an event soon where willie is supposed to be rolling these things on site. haha im just another sucker. I would definitely pay a hefty price for cigars rolled with virgin thighs


If you're talking about the one at Emerson's, I'll be there. After this probably incognito so JD and Willie don't get me in the parking lot. LOL!


----------



## VAcigars (Nov 28, 2012)

capttrips said:


> I highly respect the opinions of Brooks, Steve, and Jonathan. What they have done for this industry is beyond question. You guys are all brilliant. What I am expressing are the concerns of shop owners and consumers who are getting a tad frustrated at the ebb and flow that is the Liga line. When I open a shop I have every intention of carrying Drew Estate products. Brooks, I have no doubt that their standards are high, but so are Padrons, Tats, Fuentes, etc., ad infinitum. Guess what, i can walk into most B&Ms and find them. This is just one guys opinion of the 2%. *Unfortunately, sometimes things aren't all puppies, unicorns and glitter.*


Tell that to the guys at Illusione


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

rhetorik said:


> I think the undercrown line already accomplished this. They are readily available and quite delicious. I haven't had too much trouble keeping my stock of LP's full, you really just have to check around online often. I find it worth the effort. If you want, I can point you in the direction of No. 9's T-52's and papas fritas that are in stock. Not trying to be a dick, just willing to help. Tone is hard to convey sometimes.


I have absolutely no problem finding them either.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm going to suggest we get this back on topic. If you have something to say to someone that's "off topic", take it to pm.


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

capttrips said:


> I have absolutely no problem finding them either.


Ok, well it did seem like the original point of your thread was that this stuff is hard to find, so I guess I'm confused.


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I used to wonder the same exact thing about Opus-X and other super premium non Cubans!
> I guess its all marketing strategy. Small batch releases yield high prices to those willing to pay. Sometimes many times more than MSRP. Those that won't pay sit and wait till the hype subsides either way its a wining situation. For the companies that employ this method. Personally i think its terrible to do this to consumers.


...this is basically my thinking. Fortunately for me, the stick they make that I enjoy the most is always easy to find...the Undercrown.


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel (Nov 28, 2012)

Since I starting posting here and reading throughout the inter-webs, I've wanted to try some of the Unico Serie cigars. As of yet I've only had the pleasure of enjoying Papas Fritas. While this is the only one I've had, it was worth the wait I believe. They seem to be priced pretty high for being a short-filler cigar, but hey, what do I know?

Anyway, I've scoured the online stores looking for ANY of the Unico's, and the only time I've ever found them I was about 4-5 minutes late in getting there. It also doesn't help that by the time I do find them, rare, I have already exhausted my cigar budget and can't pull the trigger. I'm going to have to set aside some $ for the hopefully inevitable chance that I find some. 

I don't like the fact that they are hard to come by, but from everything I've read, here and otherwise, they are worth the wait and money.


----------



## VAcigars (Nov 28, 2012)

According to a different post by Steve Saka, Drew Estate sets the profit margin for each cigar they make to be the same. So it makes no difference for them, profit wise, if they sell acids or liga privadas or undercrowns.

It's definitely frustrating when you can rarely find a specific cigar that you want, but I would much rather Drew Estate maintain their quality and consistency than for them to reduce their standards to make more money (although that doesn't counter your point about other companies being able to do it, just saying). It is also an issue that they appear to be working on, which is great. From what I've read this year they are really trying to meet the demand for Dirty Rats and L40s before they move on to newer cigars (besides the release of the UF13).

I am *guessing* (based on posts/articles I have read) the issue with the Herrera Estelis is that they are competing for the same quality rollers that make the Liga Privadas, which they are also trying to increase production on while maintaining quality/consistency. And since the cigar isn't really officially released yet (besides at a few events) it's hard to say that they haven't been able to meet the demand for this specific cigar (and probably hard for them to predict), although as of right now it looks like it will be that way to me.


----------



## BAllen (Jan 3, 2013)

1) Yes, I smoke cigars
2) I like DE stuff but it's not my favorite
3) If given a choice between a LP (Unico, LP9, T52, etc...) or an LFD Cabinet Maduro #5, I'll take the LFD 9 times out of 10.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Getting back on topic, I received an email William Herrera explaining how the cigar will initially be released as a "regular production" to 50 stores and will gradually be released to other stores. It is what it is and I am more than willing to accept this response.


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm sure people are already emailing him trying to find out which 50 stores.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Could it simply be that the raw materials are hard to come across, expensive, and take a lot of time to process, that is the cause of the non steady release schedule? Steve Saka has graciously given us some insight into what goes into the making of LP, and it's no easy road. The quality of those cigars would not be what they are if they had to rush production to meet demand and make everybody happy. The DE guys get high marks from me for integrity and quality control, so I don't think it's some nefarious scheme to jack up prices by throttling supply...They ARE available on a regular basis, just not as regular as most of us would like...

I really don't sweat stuff like that though; Cigars are to be enjoyed and savored, not fretted over and endlessly coveted, and I enjoy what I can when I can. Like they say, hunger is the best seasoning...


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

Engineer99 said:


> Could it simply be that the raw materials are hard to come across, expensive, and take a lot of time to process, that is the cause of the non steady release schedule? Steve Saka has graciously given us some insight into what goes into the making of LP, and it's no easy road. The quality of those cigars would not be what they are if they had to rush production to meet demand and make everybody happy. The DE guys get high marks from me for integrity and quality control, so I don't think it's some nefarious scheme to jack up prices by throttling supply...They ARE available on a regular basis, just not as regular as most of us would like...
> 
> I really don't sweat stuff like that though; Cigars are to be enjoyed and savored, not fretted over and endlessly coveted, and I enjoy what I can when I can. Like they say, hunger is the best seasoning...


:tu


----------



## krpolaski (Aug 6, 2012)

Honestly who can actually afford to smoke $15 cigars on a regualr basis? Not me. If you smoke one a week sure no problem but more than that and it becomes cost prohibitive. I tried a T9, my first, the other day and it was a well constructed, nice smoke but certainly not a wow for me. I would much rather buy a Casa Magna Colorado robusto, a Brickhouse robusto, and a Kristoff Christiana robustos and spend about the same as one Liga Privada. I am glad I finally tried a LP and will definitely try a T52 and an Undercrown but they will not be my go to smokes.


----------



## BAllen (Jan 3, 2013)

krpolaski said:


> Honestly who can actually afford to smoke $15 cigars on a regualr basis? Not me. If you smoke one a week sure no problem but more than that and it becomes cost prohibitive. I tried a T9, my first, the other day and it was a well constructed, nice smoke but certainly not a wow for me. I would much rather buy a Casa Magna Colorado robusto, a Brickhouse robusto, and a Kristoff Christiana robustos and spend about the same as one Liga Privada. I am glad I finally tried a LP and will definitely try a T52 and an Undercrown but they will not be my go to smokes.


It's all about timing. You can find plenty of online specials that bring those $10+ cigars down to a more reasonable level.


----------



## krpolaski (Aug 6, 2012)

BAllen said:


> It's all about timing. You can find plenty of online specials that bring those $10+ cigars down to a more reasonable level.


Tru dat. I do most of my bulk buying on Cbids. But I like to browse my local shops to try new cigars before I buy online or buy premiums one at a time. Cap was frustrated with the eradict supply from DE. He also said he wanted to start a shop. My reason for commenting was that premiums probably do not make up the bulk of sales at a cigar shop so it may be unneccessary for a constant supply of LP's while having the shelves stocked with $5-$8 smoke would be more beneficial and with a more consistant customer base.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon (Jan 5, 2013)

krpolaski said:


> My reason for commenting was that premiums probably do not make up the bulk of sales at a cigar shop so it may be unneccessary for a constant supply of LP's while having the shelves stocked with $5-$8 smoke would be more beneficial and with a more consistant customer base.


True. While there are enough of us freaks that regularly buy $10+ cigars, the vast majority of people stick in the $5 range.

Of course, if I had a shop, I'd want to be able to stock the full range of price points. I personally much prefer buying locally, but it is much easier to get access to the HTF more expensive sticks online, so I end up making a lot of my larger purchases that way. I can understand how a shop would be frustrated with only being able to get two boxes of an in demand stick at a time, while people can go online and check 10 different shops and get them quickly. If I had to physically drive around to 10 shops to get them, chances are I wouldn't smoke them.


----------



## BAllen (Jan 3, 2013)

HTML5 Gordon said:


> True. While there are enough of us freaks that regularly buy $10+ cigars, the vast majority of people stick in the $5 range.
> 
> Of course, if I had a shop, I'd want to be able to stock the full range of price points. I personally much prefer buying locally, but it is much easier to get access to the HTF more expensive sticks online, so I end up making a lot of my larger purchases that way. I can understand how a shop would be frustrated with only being able to get two boxes of an in demand stick at a time, while people can go online and check 10 different shops and get them quickly. If I had to physically drive around to 10 shops to get them, chances are I wouldn't smoke them.


Hit up cigar events at your local shops. Many, many times they offer excellent box deals at those events that rival online prices.


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

I have 2 Drew Estate events coming up in my area, only one shop has the Unico account. I hope the rep can get some of those for the one shop, but Dave said only 50 shops are going to get them nationwide.


----------



## Btubes18 (Aug 21, 2011)

For those that are dreaming and interested...you can enter to win a box of these on Drew Estate's Blog.

Link Added:
Win a box of Herrera Esteli! « Drew Estate Blog


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

I understand Cattrips pain here. I have to fight with my local B&M to even get my hands on one or two sticks... and when I do he charges extra than most place.. IE I went and bought a Liga Privada no.9 Robusto and he told me the price was 18.99 I almost shit my pants.. Needless to say I found a new B&M but they get the stuff in and its gone once its out of the UPS box.

Make the shit attainable.. Price it as you see but make is so I can go into any B&M and get a quality cigar for a great price.


----------



## ssaka (Oct 28, 2007)

Guys,

Just got back from Nica, so I didn't have time to read the entire thread so I am sure I have missed some salient points, but before I gotta leave for our week long Annual Sales meeting with our team I wanted to afford the courtesy of a reply.

In short, all of our cigars are extremely popular at this time. Our factory is totally maxed out, we make over 90,000 handmade cigars a day which makes us more than double the size of any other cigar factory in Nicaragua. Since my joining DE in 2005, we have always had more demand than supply. It is a good thing, but also a very challenging one for a product that typically requires 3 to 5 years of lead time to produce.

The shortages on our products is entirely market driven. We make a ton of Liga Privadas, in fact in 2012 we imported nearly double of the previous year, yet the shortages seem worse than ever. Like all our products, we refuse to make them until the leaf needed is 100% ready and as for the cigars, we will never import them until they have been allowed sufficient time to age. We believe that the reason for our product's popularity is due to the their consistent blends and quality, and that if we were to rush them we would just destroy any goodwill we have been afforded by our customers.

When comparing to other great products such as Fuente or Padron or Tats, every single one of these products has experienced the exact same problem over the decades. You couldn't even buy stock Fuentes regularly until the mid-2000s and the Padron Anni's really weren't shelf available until just three or so years ago. What happens is the demand outpaces our ability to make the product correctly and it literally takes years upon years to catch up. And we really have no clue as to what the true demand is because as a maker of a wildly popular cigar you never establish that ceiling until you actually hit. But before then you literally must invest millions of dollars in tobacco and many years of effort to achieve it. Not only is not possible to do given the agricultural cycles, even if it were, it is very scary. What if Padrons Annis had dramatically slowed because consumers changed their minds over what they desired over this five years of tremendous investment? It literally would bankrupt a cigar factory.

So the only practical approach is to take your time, do what you do, and put your very best efforts into making the product exceptional so as to satisfy your loyal customers. The other option is to rush a product, allow the quality and/or blend to suffer and while this helps to make quick cash it ultimately ruins the brand. There are hundreds upon hundreds of examples of brands and blends that have experienced this downfall... great in the beginning, mediocre next yet enjoying huge sales, to then be relegated to bottom shelf and ultimately discontinued.

IMO, this is very shortsighted. Some execs would argue the counterpoint, that this is the best way to run your cigar business as it allows for you to maximize your profit. And well, you can just make something new next year or 8 times a year...

As for Herrera Esteli, Willy has been working on this blend since mid-2011. Ultimately once the final blend was determined, we only had so much leaf ready to go and in turn, the limited release. Growing it slow and steady is the only reasonable way to do it. And while that may seem like a "tiny" release to some of you, it is in the grand scheme of things a huge one - committing to supply 50 - 75 stores with a top shelf, ultra premium cigar from day one is not an easy task. Particularly when the demand is so tremendous. The Herrera Esteli is a new product for us, it fills a void in our portfolio by offering the consumer a medium plus bodied traditional cigar that is refined and elegant in its flavor and aroma profile. So for us, it is an important step in our continued long term growth. At this time we have enough LP Grade pairs trained that we are outpacing our ready leaf supply so it allows us to dedicate 10 - 12 pairs a month to producing Herrera Esteli which as it happens is close to the ready leaf supply needed to have these pairs rolling HE. So it is always a balancing act of leaf supply and labor, but in both cases we are always striving to increase both.

In the interim, we do introduce small batches of LPs and others to help to keep the brands relevant and to try to satisfy the constant craving of consumers to try something new or unique. But we only do it, when it doesn't take away from growing the production of our core blends. Case in point, Papas Fritas and the upcoming UF-13 Dark. Each make use of leaf that is different and does not hamper our growth of LP.

As for it all being marketing hype, we are not the ones hyping the brands. Almost all the accolades are coming from consumers, we run very few ads for LP, Undercrown or even ACID given our size. I think we are running a HE ad in Cigar Press in the near future but this is needed to introduce Willy to the cigar consuming public. And again, we are really obligated to run a certain amount of ads to be considered a member of good standing in our industry. Cigar magazines, websites, etc. are part of the industry and most provide a worthwhile service to their readerships, so as a company of our size, even if the bottomline doesn't dictate the need for an ad, we are obligated to express our support for these institutions.

Our goal of course is to expand Herrera Esteli, as it is with Liga Privadas, and all our cigars really. We want your money, we want your business, we want you to buy more of our cigars, but we know that in order to continue our success it is critical that the cigars be worthy and for that to be the case, we simply must take our time.

And take the criticisms respectfully of some retailers and consumers along the way.

I hope this helps explain the situation and now I gotta run as I am late as usual... I always type too damn much. 

BR,

Steve Saka
CEO, Drew Estate

ps: I will read that T52 complaint thread too, but it might be Tuesday before I can pop back on... thanks.


----------



## BAllen (Jan 3, 2013)

OP smackdown via the CEO of Drew Estate. Excuse me, I'll just be over here giggling like a school girl.


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

BAllen said:


> OP smackdown via the CEO of Drew Estate. Excuse me, I'll just be over here giggling like a school girl.


I wouldn't call it that but rather a very well laid out explanation that directly addresses the OPs concern.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

I love in depth and thorough answers....


----------



## mcwilcr (Jan 18, 2013)

BAllen said:


> OP smackdown via the CEO of Drew Estate. Excuse me, I'll just be over here giggling like a school girl.


Can't see how that could be called a smackdown. Seems to me like a very direct and respectful response to a loyal customers criticisms. I personally found the OP and this response to be quite informative together.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks for the explanation Steve. Willie shot me an email last week and I also had a long talk with Zev who addressed my concerns. I dont need to kiss anyone's ass to get cigars and believe me this concerns alot of customers and vendors. And if some of you werent so busy kissing his ass you might be concerned yourselves.
I respectfully accept your explanation and look forward to meeting JD aknd Willie next Saturday.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

BAllen said:


> OP smackdown via the CEO of Drew Estate. Excuse me, I'll just be over here giggling like a school girl.


Go try and learn a little about the industry while the grown ups talk.


----------



## copper0426 (Aug 15, 2012)

I definitely agree with the frustration expressed here by Dave and others. Whatever the reason and I'm pretty sure it isn't a conspiracy BUT IT IS NO LESS FRUSTRATING.
I don't think that calling someone negative for posting about a shared frustration is very POSITIVE brother.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks for the info Steve. Always cool getting some incite to an industry I dont necessarily know all the ins and outs about. Makes me appreciate the grand scheme and logistics of it all. And I like the quality over quantity approach.


----------



## kdoggkdp (Sep 26, 2011)

No one had a picture of this yet, so I figured i'd smoke one today on this sunny day. This has been sitting in my Humidor for three months with a couple other ones. Much better after sitting for 3 months then when I bought them when I met Willie.


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

So when are they being released to the 50 stores?


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

kdoggkdp said:


> View attachment 42613
> 
> No one had a picture of this yet, so I figured i'd smoke one today on this sunny day. This has been sitting in my Humidor for three months with a couple other ones. Much better after sitting for 3 months then when I bought them when I met Willie.


Sure make us all drool over our screens. I heard they are being released in mid-February.


----------



## kdoggkdp (Sep 26, 2011)

There is a nice lounge out here that hosted Willie for a rolling event I think they still have a few I'm going to go grab them tomorrow and let them rest in the humidor.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

It still saddens me I've yet to try or get any of these. I suppose this is the exact reason I don't allow myself to become too attached, too hyped, too anxious for a new cigar. I fear by the time I'm actually able to try one I just won't give two ..... anymore. Maybe that's a good thing. Sure do hope these pop up soon and I'm able to get my hands on some....


----------



## Stiks (Dec 3, 2012)

Great read on this thread for sure, But I ain't gonna lie I wish I wouldn't have read it....... Now I'm gonna be on the hunt for another HTF stick and will go nuts until I find one... Or a box :eyebrows:


----------



## ssaka (Oct 28, 2007)

ssaka said:


> In the interim, we do introduce small batches of LPs and others to help to keep the brands relevant and to try to satisfy the constant craving of consumers to try something new or unique. But we only do it, when it doesn't take away from growing the production of our core blends. Case in point, Papas Fritas and the upcoming UF-13 Dark. Each make use of leaf that is different and does not hamper our growth of LP.


Today was my first chance to pop back into Puff in about week and I was checking this thread and I noticed one mistake I made in my original statement.

"Case in point, Papas Fritas and the upcoming UF-13 Dark. Each make use of leaf that is different" OR WE HAVE IN READY SUSTAINABLE SUPPLY "and does not hamper our growth of LP."

Just wanted to correct the record as there are definitely some tobaccos that are the same between the UF-13 Dark blend and other LP blends.

BR,

STS
CEO, DE

ps: Now I am going to try and find that T52 thread...


----------



## ssaka (Oct 28, 2007)

Launch will be in February. I suggest you try both a large and a small ring in the line as IMO they are an entirely different smoking experience. Personally I really love the Lonsdale Deluxe and Short Corona Gorda. 

STS
CEO,DE


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

Lonsdale for me! I'm stoked to try one.


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

_Cigar Aficionado - Posted: January 14, 2013: Herrera Esteli is not a limited-edition cigar, but it is made in very small quantities and will only be shipping to 50 accounts. _

50 accounts nationwide? Yep, I'm sure we all will be able to enjoy this cigar......


----------



## kdoggkdp (Sep 26, 2011)

Picked up another 6 sticks today buying out the last at the store. I knew I should have just boned up and bought the box I had in my hand originally.


----------



## Smokin'Joe (Jan 28, 2013)

As a recent noob to the cigar world (and this forum), reading this thread and seeing both sides of the equation is a great eye opener.

Thanks!


----------



## VAcigars (Nov 28, 2012)

FYI, smoke inn has them in stock right now


----------



## Btubes18 (Aug 21, 2011)

It appears as SmokeInn has them in stock:

Buy Herrera Esteli Cigars Online

Picked up a box of the lonsdales...hopefully they are pretty good.


----------



## Smokin'Joe (Jan 28, 2013)

Nice, thanks! Interested to hear your thoughts once you get 'em!


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

i went with a five pack of the toros. wanted to try the lonsdale but couldnt bring myself to buy another five pack.


----------



## Smokin'Joe (Jan 28, 2013)

Wanted to grab the toros myself but they were sold out...
So I went with the robustos.


----------



## VAcigars (Nov 28, 2012)

Smokin'Joe said:


> Wanted to grab the toros myself but they were sold out...
> So I went with the robustos.


They have listed the toros as back in stock, if you give them a call they will probably change your order for you


----------



## Smokin'Joe (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up!!
I'll be giving them a call here shortly.


----------



## Smokin'Joe (Jan 28, 2013)

VAcigars said:


> They have listed the toros as back in stock, if you give them a call they will probably change your order for you


Got my order all straightened out, thanks again for the heads up.


----------



## klittle250 (Oct 15, 2012)

I just grabbed a 5 pack of the robustos


----------



## fauxtrot (Dec 13, 2012)

Looks like I got the last 5 pack (Piramides were all that was left) at Smoke Inn. I really want to try some of the other vitolas, though, so I hope some of the other online retailers get their hands on them too!


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

The lonsdales are pretty Tasty


----------



## Btubes18 (Aug 21, 2011)

capttrips said:


> The lonsdales are pretty Tasty


Looking forward to them...glad i was able to snag a box prior to them being sold out.


----------



## Smokin'Joe (Jan 28, 2013)

Noob question: Is this typical of a limited type release?


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Yes. This is a new release from DE and were bound to sell out quicker than my first prom date.


----------



## Smokin'Joe (Jan 28, 2013)

Got it, So the same is to be expected for the UF-13's or is that on a whole other level of "exclusivity"?


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Smokin'Joe said:


> Got it, So the same is to be expected for the UF-13's or is that on a whole other level of "exclusivity"?


They will probably sell out just as fast possibly faster.

Smoked my first ROTT yesterday and while I dont smoke a ton of CCs, these really reminded me of the few I have enjoyed. Anyone else have a similar experience?


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

How are the Esteli smoking ROTT? I was thinking about smoking one of mine tomorrow but was wondering if experience has shown it best to wait.


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

I got 5, threw four in the freezer. CaptTrips told me to wait a wait a week or two to smoke any as they are pretty fresh.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Mine was really good. Had a little tar build up but definitely not enough to make me regret smoking one. Though I agree with the assessment that they'll be better after a little time in the humi.


----------



## YUNOtiger (Feb 1, 2013)

I've had a couple of the Corona Gorda, and they Are great. But capttrips is right, they need some rest time.


----------



## klittle250 (Oct 15, 2012)

Patience isn't a virtue I was blessed with, but I'm gonna try my hardest to let em sit at least a week :decision:


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

Anyone seen these in stock anywhere else yet?


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

I lit up my first Toro and while it gave great flavors the wrapper started cracking and won't stop. The cigar had zero damage before I lit it but as soon as it toasted it exploded.



Is the cigar too dry that it expanded with the heat? It shipped with a 72 RH humpback and has been in travel humidor with that same pack since.


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

Dubv23 said:


> I lit up my first Toro and while it gave great flavors the wrapper started cracking and won't stop. The cigar had zero damage before I lit it but as soon as it toasted it exploded.
> 
> 
> 
> Is the cigar too dry that it expanded with the heat? It shipped with a 72 RH humpback and has been in travel humidor with that same pack since.


My guess would be it was too wet. 72% is really high if you didn't let it rest for a week or two.


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

I couldn't Imagine it was stored at 72 too long though. I only received them Friday. I've smoked cigars ROTT from CID that were probably stored wetter than this


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

I won't give up hope yet, its still delicious


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Dubv23 said:


> I lit up my first Toro and while it gave great flavors the wrapper started cracking and won't stop. The cigar had zero damage before I lit it but as soon as it toasted it exploded.
> 
> 
> 
> Is the cigar too dry that it expanded with the heat? It shipped with a 72 RH humpback and has been in travel humidor with that same pack since.


Way too wet! Same thing happened with my first one. Spoke to the man himself and he said they need to rest for a bit.


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

Bummer, I'm really enjoying it but it keeps cracking and its come to the point where I'm about to lose the wrapper.

I will definitely let these rest before I light my next one


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Dubv23 said:


> Bummer, I'm really enjoying it but it keeps cracking and its come to the point where I'm about to lose the wrapper.
> 
> I will definitely let these rest before I light my next one


I'd drop the humidity in you humidor to 65. I find cigars smoke much better at this humidity with a lot less burn issues.


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

My desktop is sitting at 63 and my cooler the same. I use a mixture of 65 heartfelt beads and KL. never had this issue before. These never made it into the humidor as I haven't frozen them yet. They just sat patiently in my travel humidor since Friday.


----------



## Btubes18 (Aug 21, 2011)

Smoked my first Lonsdale this weekend. All I can say is this in the top 3 best cigars I have ever had. The smell coming off the cigar while smoking, was just amazing. Something I haven't expierenced in a long time. I did not have any burn problems, was razor sharp most of the way through or it would self correct itself. I RARELY smoke a cigar to the absolute NUB, but I could not put this stick down. Truly a special treat. I will definitely be smoking more of these.


----------



## Smokin'Joe (Jan 28, 2013)

Finally had a chance to try out one int the toro size. Cigar was great but had some wrapper. 
Noticed when I grabbed it that the wrapper was separating and started to crack once I got about half way through.
Kinda bummed as I wasn't able to fully enjoy it but I'm hoping that was the only dud in my five pack.


----------

